# How the Military Hid the Lokheed Burbank Aircraft Plant



## SeaBreeze (Nov 12, 2014)

Now known as the Bob Hope Airport...http://www.amusingplanet.com/2010/12/how-military-hid-lockheed-burbank.html



> During World War II, in an effort to disguise the facility and ward off enemy fire, officials at Burbank's Lockheed Air Terminal (now known as Bob Hope Airport ) took the unusual but highly effective step of covering the entire airport with strategically placed camouflage netting. Up from the air, in the eyes of the enemy, the entire area looked like a rural subdivision


----------



## AprilT (Nov 12, 2014)

fascinating.  WOW!

Speaking of aircraft maybe that missing Malaysian flight 370 airline is hidden under something of the sort, haven't heard a word in months, those poor folks.   Pardon me, the subject just made me think of that plane.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 12, 2014)

I had read about this before but I didn't know it had turned into an airport. Thanks, Sea!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 12, 2014)

AprilT said:


> Speaking of aircraft maybe that missing Malaysian flight 370 airline is hidden under something of the sort, haven't heard a word in months, those poor folks.   Pardon me, the subject just made me think of that plane.



I haven't heard anything either April, I do feel bad for those victims and their families.  Heard this in June...
Almost sure of hijacking. http://www.naturalnews.com/045800_Ma...tampering.html I was listening to a radio show where they said it could have landed on a small island to be gutted out and used as a bomb.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 12, 2014)

The last write up I saw was a July article, too tired to search for it, I'll post a link tomorrow.  I can't keep my eyes open any longer.  I'm soooooo sleepy, so heading off to bed early tonight, at least early for me.  It's 11:40 pm here.

I hope you have a great night you.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 18, 2014)

From the picture, it looks like they were using it for an antique car show!


----------

